# Stuck



## dontknowwhat2do (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and just needed to talk and get some feedback on my situation.

I am a 30 year old male, I have been with my wife 10 years, married for 5. We have bickered and argued pretty much since the day we met, nethertheless we went on to have 2 boys, a 2 year old and a 5 month old.

I also have a son who is 11 who comes every other weekend. We have consitantly argued about him, and where as my wife was very involved and caring towards him in the early stages of our relationship, she has grown to resent him, and he resents her, they both feel in a terrible place and despite my best efforts neither of them seems to want to make this better.

My wife seems very depressed at the moment, we have "almost split up" multiple times over the past few months, we really are just together for the kids and she says she doesn't love me any more, she feels my family are totally against her (which they aren't), that I don't care for her (which isn't true, I just sometimes have trouble listening and saying the right things) and she feels massive regret for being with me so early and feels that her life is ruined.

I know that much of this is down to depression but I guess the depression has been caused by are relationship. We are just cracking on, we haven't had sex since the last baby was conceived and I am finding it extremely difficult. If I talk to anyone they all say she thinks she is being selfish and cruel for saying she doesn't know whether she wants to split up or stay together, but I am hoping this is just depression that is making her feel like this. Can I help her through this or am I just kidding myself and pulling her back into something that she probably will only be happy with once she is away from me?

We don't have a violent relationship and whilst are arguments get quite heated they really get "nasty".

Im lost and really could do with some help  or a cuddle . or both


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

I really don't think we would look good cuddling. 

Do you two ever just sit and talk? I have been working on resolving one issue at a time and not allowing it to turn into an argument. My wife used to believe that my family was against her and I had to bring my mother to the house one day and sit the two of them down over it. They never became best friends but she ended up feeling better about their relationship.

It really comes down to, do you want to be married to her? If so, you two need to have an honest talk about it.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

3 years without sex??? 

She is emotionally abusive to you. She is emotionally abusive to your oldest son. You sound pretty damn miserable.

How long are you planning to put up with it?

Have you read The Married Man's Sex Life Primer by Athol Kay? Read it hand in hand with No More Mister Nice Guy. Free download for that one at: https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf

Time to take control of your life.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice link for that download. Thanks.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Does your W work?


----------

